# Hartlepool to Mostyn, North Wales



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with?Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Cats Galore Rescue,
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run?yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place?no
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?handover form
Are fuel costs are available?No

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed:cat
Name(s):Suki
Sex:female
Age(s):1yrs
Colours:tortie
Neutered:no
Vaccinated:no
Any known medical issues:none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Hartlepool
Location End: County & Postcode Mostyn, North Wales

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Hartlepool, UK to Mostyn, Holywell, Clwyd, UK - Google Maps

If anyone can help with this please email me at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site 
http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=20824&p=132738#p132738

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

this is getting urgent can any please please help we have the last section covered can anyone help with the first please?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's the usual story with me, Kelly, happy to do the run but the petrol costs are a problem.

Liz


----------

